# New mudskippers!



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Just got in a different species of mudskippers. These guys are neat. They're only 2-3" right now but will get to about 9-10" as adults. the 1st 2 pics are mine and the last couple are pics I've found on the net to show what they look like as adults. I've just recieved them this morning and they were lost in transit for 2 days so they're a bit stressed out and pale but should color up within the next 24 hours.
View attachment 115768
View attachment 115769


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

berry nice..me like....now get some better pictures and submit some to the non-potm


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

thats a nice looking skipper. post some pics when the color change too


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, those things look insane! Keep us posted.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Those are going to look really cool when they grow into adulthood. How long should it take for them to get coloring like the pictured adults?








~Taylor~


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Those are going to look really cool when they grow into adulthood. How long should it take for them to get coloring like the pictured adults?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea. Although mudskippers arent really all that hard to find, there is very little info about them on the net. The only info I can find on these guys is that their primary diet consists of algae and that they reach about 9-10"


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice pick up really want to do a tank like yours but wouldnt no where to start.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW......look sweat man.......how can i get some?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

man my homie would love one of those...he's been looking for awhile now


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks guy







I got them from Franksaquarium.com. He is out of the small ones like mine, but he still has some bigger ones for sale. He labeled the small ones as 2" but mine were easilly over 3". He said the larger ones are about 4" but Im sure they're larger than that. If you want them, hurry because he only brought in a few of them the last time I checked. Good luck


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice skipper


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what can you add to this kain? 
its everything i could find, dont know if theres anything

you didnt already know but i tried to find stuff that you may

have needed


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

As shown on those photos mudskippers are very aggressive and territorial toward the same species i have the chance to get some for $3-5 range but i don't know if i can house them,yours look sweat btw.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

they're not really all that hard to house together if you have the space. Also, with mudskippers, the key to controlling their aggression is to provide less land areas and to make sure the areas are spread out. If you're tight with space, you can always go for dwarf species like the indians or the thai which only reaches about 3-4" max. 3-5 bux ia an awesome deal for them. Do you remember what species they were?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I can't really say what species they were if you could tell me some tips about id the dwarf species as juveniles I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

There are 2 dwarf species that I am familiar with, the indian and the thai. The indians are the most common from what I've heard. They have a rounder snout than most other mudskippers and are grey with reddish dorsal fins. They also have some blue speckles on their cheeks. Also the fins are more rounded when fully extended. The thai is greenish and have a more "scaley" look. here's a pic from Franks website to show what they look like.

thai









indian


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I think it was the indians by looking at the info and the pics , thanks for the hints Kain.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

no problem bro. Another thing about indians is that they're alot more peaceful towards each other than other skippers. Although they still have disputes, there has been no bites whatsoever between them. They just flare at each other and give a little chase and that's about it. They are also full of personality. I like them a lot more the the new skippers I just got. They are very owner responsive and learn to recognize you within a week or so. Now every time I open the lid in my tank, they all run to their feeding spot and look up waiting for their food like dogs.


----------

